# Need a good puppy school Boulder/Denver



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a friend in Boulder, Co with a new puppy. She was considering PetsMart! I told her No! Anyone know of good schools/ trainers just for pet obedience ? Thanks


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I live in Boulder. I went to a very good trainer here in Boulder. Her name is Gigi Moss.
I have also done classes at the Boulder Humane Society, they have lots of classes that are really good, not just for OB, they have Treiball, Agility, and Nosework.
Here's Gigi's website:
http://www.gigimoss.com/

I hope that helps, tell your friend good luck with her puppy


----------

